# Animated captions with OBS controller and a preview function



## gfxpro.tv (Nov 22, 2021)

gfxpro.tv submitted a new resource:

Animated captions with OBS controller and a preview function - onscreen graphics for streaming



> A pack of animated onscreen captions for streaming. Starter kit includes lower third, locator, attribution and header. To customise the content and control in and out animation a control board is available.
> How to use
> 1. Download and unzip the archive and save all the files in one folder of your choice.
> 2. Open OBS Studio and add a gfx control board to the OBS Docks panel. To do that go to the top menu=>View=>Docks=>Custom Browser Docks. In the Dock Name field give it a name (e.g. Onscreen...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Ben Anderson (Feb 10, 2022)

This definitely has promise. Are you planning on adding more features such as the ability to customise the animate out seconds amount, hotkeys to control IN & OUT, ability to add images & change the caption type placeholder names when you've added multiple e.g instead of speaker 1, speaker 2 you could name the speakers to help you remember.


----------



## IBG (Feb 28, 2022)

Good morning:

This plugin is fantastic. I download and was using it in the program installed in my church, however apparently with the new OBS update version 27.2.1 where the Docks tab was separated from the View tab the plugin is not displaying the text in the screen. Do you know how can it be fixed? Thank you very much.

IBG


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Mar 1, 2022)

Ben Anderson said:


> This definitely has promise. Are you planning on adding more features such as the ability to customise the animate out seconds amount, hotkeys to control IN & OUT, ability to add images & change the caption type placeholder names when you've added multiple e.g instead of speaker 1, speaker 2 you could name the speakers to help you remember.


Thanks for your comment. Very reasonable suggestions.
Hotkeys - most probably yes, that can be included in the roadmap
images - yes that's the plan
form titles renaming - good idea, I'll have a look at it.
Animate out duration - if it's about  staying onscreen time before auto animate out, probably yes as well.

So far a cloud version (beta) of this plugin is available - https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/controls.html

Now you don't have to install anything,  just drop the web control panel into OBS or use it from a browser without adding to OBS.


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Mar 1, 2022)

IBG said:


> Good morning:
> 
> This plugin is fantastic. I download and was using it in the program installed in my church, however apparently with the new OBS update version 27.2.1 where the Docks tab was separated from the View tab the plugin is not displaying the text in the screen. Do you know how can it be fixed? Thank you very much.
> 
> IBG


Thanks a lot for your comment. I'll have a look shortly at this issue.

Try the cloud version of this plugin, maybe it can help  - https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/controls.html


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Mar 1, 2022)

gfxpro.tv updated Animated captions with OBS controller and a preview function with a new update entry:

Cloud version is available



> We've released a server version of our plugin.
> 
> https://gfxpro.tv/starter_pack/starterPack.html?session=StarterPack_b707663
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## IBG (Mar 1, 2022)

gfxpro.tv said:


> Thanks a lot for your comment. I'll have a look shortly at this issue.
> 
> Try the cloud version of this plugin, maybe it can help  - https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/controls.html



Good morning;
Thank you very much for your prompt reply. I will try the cloud version. Regards


----------



## Auxiliuz (Mar 3, 2022)

Unfortunately, the caption is not executed in local-mode and the website cannot be reached. How can I solve the problem with the local version?


----------



## IBG (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi: I added the following as recommended:
Source: as Browser (uncheck Local file - Width 1920 height 1080)  URL: https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/starterPack.html?session=StarterPack_41d928c
Docks: Custom Browser Docks: Dock name "Captions"   URL: https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/controls.html

And it works now for me.
Thank you.


----------



## IBG (Mar 3, 2022)

IBG said:


> Hi: I added the following as recommended:
> Source: as Browser (uncheck Local file - Width 1920 height 1080)  URL: https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/starterPack.html?session=StarterPack_41d928c
> Docks: Custom Browser Docks: Dock name "Captions"   URL: https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/controls.html
> 
> ...



It is the Cloud version.


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Mar 4, 2022)

Auxiliuz said:


> Unfortunately, the caption is not executed in local-mode and the website cannot be reached. How can I solve the problem with the local version?


Hi, by local mode you mean a machine without internet access?


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Mar 4, 2022)

IBG said:


> It is the Cloud version.





IBG said:


> Hi: I added the following as recommended:
> Source: as Browser (uncheck Local file - Width 1920 height 1080)  URL: https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/starterPack.html?session=StarterPack_41d928c
> Docks: Custom Browser Docks: Dock name "Captions"   URL: https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/controls.html
> 
> ...



Yes, this is how it's supposed to work. Please note that the last bit of the preview link - session=StarterPack_41d928c is unique for each user and generated individually in the control panel (https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/controls.html). 

And if you want to share this preview link to be used on a remote computer you can just forward it. It works with vMix as well.


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Mar 4, 2022)

IBG said:


> It is the Cloud version.


And use Browser/OBS switch to conform the panel view to the OSB format


----------



## IBG (Mar 4, 2022)

IBG said:


> It is the Cloud version.


Thank you very much. Nice job.


----------



## Auxiliuz (Mar 4, 2022)

gfxpro.tv said:


> Hi, by local mode you mean a machine without internet access?


No, by local I mean the version that is available for download. I have added everything according to the tutorial but still nothing happens when I want to include a text via the OBS dock, the preview as well as the "live feed" remains empty.


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Mar 4, 2022)

Auxiliuz said:


> No, by local I mean the version that is available for download. I have added everything according to the tutorial but still nothing happens when I want to include a text via the OBS dock, the preview as well as the "live feed" remains empty.


ok, let's try it without OBS just to check that it works at all at your end. 
1. Please open the control panel it chrome browser - https://gfxpro.tv/animPacks/newsStarterPack/controls.html
2. Open preview link generated by the control panel in a separate tab
3. Play any animation in the control panel and see if that appears in the  preview browser


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Mar 24, 2022)

gfxpro.tv updated Animated captions with OBS controller and a preview function with a new update entry:

Basic football broadcasting graphics pack



> *General description*
> New graphics added - starter pack for football game broadcasting.
> 
> Score + live timing tile to be displayed at the top left corner of the screen
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gfxpro.tv (May 4, 2022)

gfxpro.tv updated Animated captions with OBS controller and a preview function with a new update entry:

Basic infographics pack (cloud version)



> *General description*
> More templates added - infographics starter pack which can be used in live news TV reports.
> 
> Horizontal bar charts for displaying up to four items and their percentages
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mredwan (Aug 14, 2022)

is this plugin got issue with latest OBS ? currently 27.2.4 .. because the plugin is not displaying the text in the screen


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Sep 12, 2022)

mredwan said:


> is this plugin got issue with latest OBS ? currently 27.2.4 .. because the plugin is not displaying the text in the screen


Sorry for the late answer, are you still experiencing the issue?


----------



## gfxpro.tv (Sep 12, 2022)

It works with the OBS 28.0.1. The previous glitch reported by some of the users was due to our server update. We apologise for that.


----------

